# New Music website. Quite cool



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I came across this website that seems to use Youtube as its source for free music but it seem to work like Spotify or deezer...

you just have to goto add a song and look for the artist and it brings up all the options.... FREE music happy days...See ya Itunes :wave:

http://baretunage.com/new


----------

